# Coupe aftermarket parts?



## 2.X-Flow (Sep 28, 2004)

I was wondering if their were any after market part for a coupe, like badgeless grille and smoked lights.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Coupe aftermarket parts? (2.X-Flow)*

What year, and type coupe?
The Coupe GT?, or the ur quattro?
Tinted (factory) rear light/reflector assemblies are very common as they were stock on all the ur quattros from 1985 on.
These fit the Coupe GT as well. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

